

Is This What The Future Of Video Advertising Looks Like? - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/23/impossible-software-is-this-what-the-future-of-video-advertising-looks-like-tctv/

======
uptown
Maybe. Maybe not.

This may be the perfect solution for product demonstrations where the consumer
is in the research-phase of a product purchase where that product has a
variety of noticeable configuration choices, but I feel that the vast majority
of advertisement-consumption will remain a passive act.

------
jeremydavid
I've seen something like this before - very interesting concept.

Now, "seamless product integration" can take place post-production, instead of
having ad executives read through scripts.

